# Look What UPS brought me!!



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok it is here and Mama told me no way it is going to stay where it is.:hairout:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

All you need is a shop vac now! Time for some chips to fly!!!! Congrats...jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!!.. Ain't nuthin' purdier than a NEW LATHE...All CLEAN (like it's never gonna be again) and shiny...

Looks like yore back in production, Bobby.. Shove Momma aside and let's see what it'll do on the 'straight-away'....


serious side...really glad to see ya getting back to 'normal'... You been thru a lot...but kept the sunny side up....:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yes!! Congrats


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I think it looks real good there where it is in a climate controlled environment. 

Tell her you did it for her so she can stay cool while watching you work hard on it.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep, good to see you moving forward Bobby, congrats.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wonderful, Will be looking forward to your projects and post.LL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great. One more step toward normalcy - and you've had to come a long way. Looking forward to seeing some artistic development of spalted hackberry - I didn't cut that stuff for nothin' ya know.







Let me know if you need any Mesquite and we'll slap some on you. Glad to see your life finally starting to come back together - now get to work.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great. Start setting it up on the kitchen counter and she will then let you keep it where it is at as a compromise! Yea right!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Good stuf Bobby! Glad to see you're getting things back in order. It's been a long ride.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Won't it fit in the Hummer.
You got AC in that thing!


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Why didn't you get a R E D lathe.....?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats Bobby. 
I just don't understand why Barbara won't let you keep it there until the garage/workshop is ready........

One more step toward getting things back together. Glad for you.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Awesome bobby and you got the variable speed model. Can't wait to see the chips flyin!


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Congrates Bobby,

I like the one I have just like it so you should be happy for awhile.

Matt


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> Congrates Bobby,
> 
> I like the one I have just like it so you should be happy for awhile.
> 
> Matt


Got a question. Does yurs have noise while running like the bearings are rough or is it quiet? This one is a lot louder than my Jet mini was.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Got me a new chuck today in the mail. Now I got to see if I can salvage my drill chuck. It looks like it may be salvageable. (is that a word?)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yes it is


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, there is some stuff that I understand you can possibly get at a auto parts house that you soak your stuff in and all metal is removed overnight soaking. Its Evapo Rust or see link http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=196319&highlight=rust . Everything I have heard, it works great.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I like the red color, won't show blood like the white ones. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Bobby, there is some stuff that I understand you can possibly get at a auto parts house that you soak your stuff in and all metal is removed overnight soaking. Its Evapo Rust or see link http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=196319&highlight=rust . Everything I have heard, it works great.


I wonder if they sell it in 55 gal drums? I have a lot of rust down here.:biggrin:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

How long before we can see some of your awesome work Bobby?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> How long before we can see some of your awesome work Bobby?


Not sure how long till I get back into turning. I am getting everything back so I can start slowly. I have to do it as money allows. I still have to get a place ready to set up the lathe in. It is still so hot and humid outside. I just can't stand the heat like I used to be able too.


----------

